# Goose poop- can they spread diseases?



## Wyandotter (Dec 13, 2015)

The last few days I have been around ponds that have geese everywhere. The place today had a few ponds with goose poop around, with geese and goose babies around as well. They don't appear to be sick, but they have been known to carry bird flu (H1N5) I'm pretty sure, and Mareks disease. If I walked through some goose poo and was around this geese is there a high chance of introducing it to my flock. I try to have good bio security to protect my chickens ( like shower after contact, and where my backyard shoes out to my hens). Do all geese carry those diseases.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

Birds outside your own flock are always suspect. In fact there are many diseases which wild birds can spread to your flock. Best thing to do is wear shoes/boots that only stay on your property. At times I don't have time to change shoes so I dip my booted feet in a solution of Biophene disinfectant I keep in a foot bath tray. Keeping pens covered in wire which wild birds cannot pass through is wise and safer. You don't need wild birds leaving droppings in your flock's feed and water troughs.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yup or at least order some shoe covers like surgeons wear so you can just put them on or off.


----------

